# Pics & pattern download for Judith



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Judith

please find below the pictures you requested and the download for the Knit/Crochet Bolero.
Leanna x


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Beautiful. And what a wonderful idea to transform the onesie. You could even run a running stitch around the waist and knit a skirt or frill. I will keep this in mind when I have grandchildren to knit for.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Very clever! Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Leanna, she is beautiful, all of the little outfits are so cute. She is a lucky little girl to have a grandma like you. Patti


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Great idea. Wonderful work. Makes me wish my new grandchild was a girl. Now I gotta brain storm and get some little boy ideas with the same idea...thanks for sharing.
Beautiful baby by the way


----------



## dianewilliamson (Dec 26, 2011)

Would love pattern in adult sizes. Any know or have ideas how to convert?


----------



## Beth7 (Nov 27, 2011)

I like the way the buttons work with the colors on the vest. Very pretty. Thanks for including a picture of the beautiful baby, too!


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful and what a great idea.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

as the she gets older you can add trim to the bottom of their t shirts to make little dresses too... those are so cute...


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your" Angel" looks so precious in her Bolero!

You mention using a larger needle & yarn for a bigger size?
Any suggestions on what size needle & yarn I might try?


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

leannab said:


> Hi Judith
> 
> please find below the pictures you requested and the download for the Knit/Crochet Bolero.
> Leanna x


Absolutely gorgeous!! Especially the baby!!


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Adorable. Thanks for the pattern download xx


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Really Sweeeeet!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Love your creativity. Great idea for dressing up a simple onesie. Beautiful sweet baby.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just darling all of your pictures...but baby Cary is so adorable...precious.

Thanks for posting/ sharing pattern.

Hugs and God Bless you and your family,

Camilla


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

missylam said:


> Leanna, she is beautiful, all of the little outfits are so cute. She is a lucky little girl to have a grandma like you. Patti


Thank you Patti, Hope Christmas Day went well for you all.
Love and hugs Leanna x


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That is a great idea to dress up the onesies. The little Princess is beautiful too. Edith


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Beautiful. And what a wonderful idea to transform the onesie. You could even run a running stitch around the waist and knit a skirt or frill. I will keep this in mind when I have grandchildren to knit for.


Love the quote under the message!! Red Skelton was a wonderful man & he always talked about doing the right things for God. He & his wife had lost a daughter at the young age so on his show, when he ended it by saying, "God Bless", he usually looked up. It was for his daughter.


----------



## OHSue (Oct 22, 2011)

Love your beautul model!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful work!!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

leannab said:


> Hi Judith
> 
> please find below the pictures you requested and the download for the Knit/Crochet Bolero.
> Leanna x


Hi Leanna!
What a beautiful job you've done on these! Your granddaughter is just adorable in the bolero!!! :thumbup:

I downloaded your pattern for the bolero & I believe there are a few mistakes on the crochet hook sizes. I checked my MM conversion chart and the _knitting needle sizes_ you have are correct. However, the _crochet hooks_ are not on the chart for regular crochet hooks in the size mm you used for US or UK.

I believe that you intended us to use *Steel Crochet Hooks* instead. They have a different size system. The smaller the number is, the larger the hook is with steel.

This is what I found on the chart for Steel Hooks:

2.00 Crochet Hook [Steel hooks = US 4, UK 2-1/2]
1.5 Crochet Hook [Steel hooks = US 8, UK 4-1/2]

I think if you check it again you'll see the difference. I hope you find this helpful, as it was intended to be.

I can't wait to give this a try!!! Again, Lovely work!
EdnaD1


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you EdnaD1
I'm so sorry that you encountered this. I am really only familiar with steel crochet hooks and their sizes. It is such a pest that all our sizes are different. 

I was brought up on UK sizes and still have many needles and hooks labelled that way but of course we had metric conversion in 1966 so gradually had to become familiar with those sizes.

Once again, thank you for your research and information, and sorry to have inconvenienced you. Good luck with the project, post when done.

I'm going away for 5 weeks on May 21st so may miss some of the posts.

That was my very first design. Thanks for the nice comments too.

Leanna x


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

leannab said:


> Thank you EdnaD1
> I'm so sorry that you encountered this. I am really only familiar with steel crochet hooks and their sizes. It is such a pest that all our sizes are different.
> 
> I was brought up on UK sizes and still have many needles and hooks labelled that way but of course we had metric conversion in 1966 so gradually had to become familiar with those sizes.
> ...


Hi Leanna,
Nothing to apologize for... It's very difficult to keep the sizes straight with some metric & others US. It was no inconvenience at all. I always check my materials lists before starting anything & if they are written in UK terms, I try to change those also before beginning. For me it's easier than figuring them out as I go along. That slows me down. 
So shall I assume I was correct about using Steel Hooks?? I wouldn't want to add incorrect information on this thread that would confuse the other readers...

Writting patterns that you design isn't so easy. I've designed a few things but only wrote down 1 or 2 of them. The last one was for mittens to match a hat I loved to make, without copying the original designer's hat pattern. I got just so far, was interupted too many times & then lost track of where my mind was on the pattern. I gave up & don't know if I'll ever get back to it... I guess I'm the 'frustrated designer'... :lol:

So I understand how much work goes into writing a pattern as you design it. I certainly appreciate all the work you put into your lovely bolero! Hard to believe it was your first design!!! :shock: Wonderful job!! :thumbup:

I wish you happiness & safety on your 5 week trip! I hope it's a pleasure trip for you! 
I haven't been away for more than a weekend since 1993! I need a dictionary to remind myself of the meaning of the word "Vacation"... LOL!

Thank you for your understanding & reply...
Edna


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes Edna, I used steel hooks and thank you for picking it up and adding to any threads.

I made the bolero up a couple of times to make sure there weren't any mistakes. You're right though, designing takes a bit of time and things we do naturally we forget to write down when it's a pattern.

I had to stop after every stitch to make sure I was writing everything down and that it was correct. Won't be doing too many more.

Favecrafts have the bolero and my other 2 items listed. All free patterns. 
http://www.favecrafts.com/Craft-Designers/Leanna-Booth

Again, thank you and good luck! You definitely need a vacation, that's too long not to go away.

Although we're driving for 3 weeks around the UK visiting relatives, I'm looking forward to the cruise for 11 days through the Baltic with Princess Cruises. American cruise line but have travelled with them before and happy with them.

Not like the Costa Concordia!!! I hope!!!!

Leanna x

PS Thank you again for your lovely comments. Unfortunately baby Carys has grown out of both the boleros I made for her but her Mum is keeping the smallest one for her dolly and the other one in case they get another girl down the track.!


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

She is precious and you are talented!


----------

